# Bodoodle timberdoodle



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Can anyone help me set this rest i can set center shot but setting the spring tension is Greek to me thanks.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

no one has set up a boodoodle


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I am not familiar with this rest although I did find this tech help on Lancaster's website. Hope it can help you.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bodoodle-timberdoodle-ii-arrow-rest.html


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

You want to set the spring tension so that it just holds the arrow up at full draw.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I shot a Timberdoodle for a while. As you stated, centershot was easy. I set spring tension as mentioned above but it was noisey so I set the spring tensions pretty high. It shot just fine like that. I switched to a Mathews Apex with the roller system and the Timberdoodle didn't work so well so I went back to a plunger and flipper.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

So when when the arrow as at rest the rest goes down and comes up at full draw is that correct sounds like a two man job one pulling and the other setting the tension since i dont have a draw board just might build one anything else i need to be aware of thanks for the info.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Madlaz said:


> So when when the arrow as at rest the rest goes down and comes up at full draw is that correct sounds like a two man job one pulling and the other setting the tension since i dont have a draw board just might build one anything else i need to be aware of thanks for the info.


You can do it yourself, draw back and watch what the rest does. Let down to adjust and draw back again. You should have it in two or three trys.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks arrowshooter will give it a try dont really care about noise it will only be shot at targets


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

You set the spring tension to the minimum you need to hold the arrow steady in the rest at full draw ...... you can overset the tension so the rest doesn't move and it will still shoot well ..... set it a bit hard and see how you get on ..... you may well get vanes touching the rest if you're shooting 5" helicals

Don't forget the teflon strips

It's what I have on one of my field bows, shot a 19 last w/end at 65yds with it, 2 touching in the X ring.....BowHunter, so fingers and no sights


----------

